# Is it surging anywhere on Friday nights?



## agtg (Jun 8, 2016)

Because from 10-1am tonight there has been nothing! There was a brief scuttlebut between 9-10, but nothing since. I'm not driving drunks without surge, and neither should you.


----------



## SunnySonya (Oct 18, 2016)

No surge here. I came home by 12:30. 
A rowdy obnoxious car full of drunk students.....going 5 blocks?
Thanks. I'll dig in the couch cushions for 4$ instead.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Surge has been deactivated.


----------



## Fishchris (Aug 31, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> Surge has been deactivated.


Well it sure as F feels like it has ! But are you just being facetious ???

Oh im in Sac.... Where r u guys ???


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Fishchris said:


> Well it sure as F feels like it has ! But are you just being facetious ???
> 
> Oh im in Sac.... Where r u guys ???


Atlanta and there was literally no surge tonight, even during bar closing. Now, the bar scene was fairly dead compared to a normal friday night. Must be something else going on but there should have been at least a slight surge around 230. But we had guaranteed surge for 2 hours so it wasn't terrible, just not as high as usual...


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

There are 5 star rated drivers everywhere. 1.3x surge at 2:10 in downtown Orlando .


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Friday brings out the weekend only drivers. I turned on the Pax app and there were drivers everywhere and weak surges.


----------



## Fishchris (Aug 31, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> Friday brings out the weekend only drivers. I turned on the Pax app and there were drivers everywhere and weak surges.


Well sure, but it also brings out the weekend only crowd.... So pick and choose...


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Fishchris said:


> Well sure, but it also brings out the weekend only crowd.... So pick and choose...


Eh, i find during the week there are savvier drivers who only go online when surge appears. Weekends these guys sit online and so surge never happens.


----------



## Fishchris (Aug 31, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> Eh, i find during the week there are savvier drivers who only go online when surge appears. Weekends these guys sit online and so surge never happens.


Im certainly no pro at this, but on most weekends, i have seen more consistent and predictable surge areas, than on weekdays.

Yesterday though, was the worst (slowest) weekend i have seen....


----------



## SunnySonya (Oct 18, 2016)

I think (?) the diminishing and disappearing surge in my area is due to over saturation of drivers. 
I know of one driver who's recruited 5 people just to earn the recruitment bonus (!!)
Kinda wrecks it for all of us. 
Driving at base rate is beyond ridiculous. 
By the time you deduct taxes, gas and vehicle wear ....you aren't even earning minimum wage.


----------



## Fishchris (Aug 31, 2016)

SunnySonya said:


> I think (?) the diminishing and disappearing surge in my area is due to over saturation of drivers.
> I know of one driver who's recruited 5 people just to earn the recruitment bonus (!!)
> Kinda wrecks it for all of us.
> Driving at base rate is beyond ridiculous.
> By the time you deduct taxes, gas and vehicle wear ....you aren't even earning minimum wage.


Oh, no doubt that over time the surges have lessened, and will continue to do so, however, from last weekend (the busiest with the the highest surges, i have ever seen, to this weekend, the slowest with almost zero surge, this is not a side effect of market saturation.

Impo, i think a lot of the occasional partiers got there party on last week to be good for a week or two now, while only the hard core drunks that go out every weekend regardless, were out yesterday....


----------



## Mark Johnson (Nov 24, 2015)

SunnySonya said:


> No surge here. I came home by 12:30.
> A rowdy obnoxious car full of drunk students.....going 5 blocks?
> Thanks. I'll dig in the couch cushions for 4$ instead.


If I didn't know better, I would think you were in the car with me as I experienced the exact same thing last night..

Got a request from a campus around 12:30am. Pull up to fraternity and sorority houses and find over 20-30 tipsy/drunk students by the road looking to find their Uber and only 3-4 cars around. Yet zero surge.

Did three *$4* trips originating from the same area before I decided it wasn't worth my time... Called it a night.

Sad seeing some drivers last night squeezing 5 pax in their car at this abysmal rates


----------



## Fishchris (Aug 31, 2016)

Mark Johnson said:


> If I didn't know better, I would think you were in the car with me as I experienced the exact same thing last night..
> 
> Got a request from a campus. Pull up to fraternity and sorority houses and find over 20-30 tipsy/drunk students looking to find their Uber and only 3-4 cars around. Yet zero surge.
> 
> ...


Well uour story sucks in a whole other way....
But at least in my area, downtown Sac, their were tons of drivers, and just not much need for them, so the lack of surge was totally understandable....


----------



## SunnySonya (Oct 18, 2016)

Mark Johnson said:


> If I didn't know better, I would think you were in the car with me as I experienced the exact same thing last night..
> 
> Got a request from a campus around 12:30am. Pull up to fraternity and sorority houses and find over 20-30 tipsy/drunk students by the road looking to find their Uber and only 3-4 cars around. Yet zero surge.
> 
> ...


I regularly have pax assume that I'll let them squeeze a 5th in. 
I've had those idiot frat boys ask if one can ride in the trunk. 
Imagine...being rear ended but trying to explain that the body in the trunk was alive when you put it in there!
Pax tell me that Uber's let them squeeze 5 in all the time, for 5$ cash. 
Ugh.


----------

